# How to avoid getting dizzy when on caloric deficit?



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

As in the title.


----------



## The Watcher

How frequently are you eating? If you're eating significantly less than you were better to spread it out and eat more often. Don't limit yourself to breaking it up into three times daily. Drink a fair bit of water to, dehydration will make it worse. Pay mind to _what you're eating as well_. If you're getting your calories from a piece of cake it's just going to burn through quick; vegetables will fill you up more and take longer to digest, giving you a more steady injection of energy.


----------



## HAL

How about instead of self-imposed malnutrition, go for a clever diet that doesn't make you feel faint.

It's a bit self-destructive, methinks?

P.S. it might be low salt levels.


----------



## Red Panda

You are not really supposed to feel this way. You are probably overdoing it.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

Maybe up your calorie intake and do more exercise? Should give yourself enough calories a day to give you energy.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

HAL said:


> How about instead of self-imposed malnutrition, go for a clever diet that doesn't make you feel faint.
> 
> It's a bit self-destructive, methinks?
> 
> P.S. it might be low salt levels.





The Watcher said:


> How frequently are you eating? If you're eating significantly less than you were better to spread it out and eat more often. Don't limit yourself to breaking it up into three times daily. Drink a fair bit of water to, dehydration will make it worse. Pay mind to _what you're eating as well_. If you're getting your calories from a piece of cake it's just going to burn through quick; vegetables will fill you up more and take longer to digest, giving you a more steady injection of energy.





Red Panda said:


> You are not really supposed to feel this way. You are probably overdoing it.


I mean when it always happens when I am at any kcal deficit - that is when I get hungry (as opposed to just wanting to eat something - according to my calculation I start feeling hungry and dizzy somewhere around 100-50kcal surplus).


----------



## Red Panda

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> I mean when it always happens when I am at any kcal deficit - that is when I get hungry (as opposed to just wanting to eat something - according to my calculation I start feeling hungry and dizzy somewhere around 100-50kcal surplus).


how many meals do you have in a day? try to spread them out a bit so you don't get insanely hungry and dizzy but still have a deficit. 
have you ever tested your blood glucose levels?
what's your weight and height? how many kcal do you eat?


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Red Panda said:


> how many meals do you have in a day? try to spread them out a bit so you don't get insanely hungry and dizzy but still have a deficit.


I usually eat when I get hungry. Or some 100kcal before.



Red Panda said:


> have you ever tested your blood glucose levels?


Yes. There weren't any problems with it.



Red Panda said:


> what's your weight and height? how many kcal do you eat?


140kg, 194cm. For caloric balance I need about 3500-3750kcal a day.


----------



## 7rr7s

I just realized that's probably what's going on with me. I started fasting seriously during Lent, but I also lost my appetite when I became severely depressed, and I just got used to eating less. Some days I only eat a meal a day. I haven't worked out in a while, but I have a job that requires some physical activity as well as being on my feet all day. Recently I have noticed I feel "lighter" like kind of light headed I guess. I don't drink as much water as I used to either. On the plus side, I'm down to my lowest weight since I was maybe 18 or 19 though. 

@_HAL_ Do you mean low sodium levels or low salt levels? I feel like salt would make you more thirsty, but I could be wrong.


Also, does anyone know if you'd lose weight slower or faster if you started working out while also maintaining a pretty huge deficit like one or two meals a day?


----------



## HAL

KindOfBlue06 said:


> Do you mean low sodium levels or low salt levels? I feel like salt would make you more thirsty, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone know if you'd lose weight slower or faster if you started working out while also maintaining a pretty huge deficit like one or two meals a day?


I think it's just plain old salt. A load of salt in the mouth gives you a horrible thirsty feeling, but a normal amount is essential for water retention and other stuff.

A common replacement for isotonic sports drinks is a simple cup of water with salt and lemon juice added. Not too much salt though. The best way to describe it is like seawater with a lemony taste.


And also... Of course you would lose weight faster if you start working out while maintaining a huge calorie deficit... You're burning energy and don't have the calories to replace it.

Sounds like your sole aim is to lose weight and you want quick results.

Fastest way I lost weight to uber-trim levels was through long-distance trekking. If you have time, I highly recommend you get yourself a week of free time, fill a rucksack and go on a _proper_ hike - mountains, etc, the works. And carry all your own gear. Take a friend or go in a group. It's really fun and you feel great afterwards. 

They say mid-level heart rates are best for weight loss. Trekking is usually around this range. I've definitely felt fittest after trekking. I used to do the odd short-distance run too. It helped but the trekking was the big winner for me.


----------



## Gilfoyle

Eat something.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Are you trying to lose WEIGHT or body fat?

Because eating at a severe deficit will likely result in loss of lean body mass, which is not ideal.


----------



## Coopsickle

In response to your original question... I think everyone else has covered the "try eating" bit. 

The best way to counteract dizziness is to wiggle your toes and clench and release the muscles in your legs. It might also be worth carrying glucose gel or boiled sweets with you. You will soon know if it is your blood sugar dropping if you feel okay after eating a sweet. I can usually stop myself fainting just by wiggling my toes, if I still feel a little light headed I put my feet higher than my head (laying on the floor with feet up against a wall). 

In all honesty, I would be a little worried if I was feeling dizzy after changing my diet. I would probably try again but a bit more gradually.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> As in the title.


it's very likely you have hypoglycemia. also, if this is because you are dieting, you are doing it all wrong.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Swordsman of Mana said:


> it's very likely you have hypoglycemia. also, if this is because you are dieting, you are doing it all wrong.


Eating more carbs doesn't help. Also, even eating 30% cream relieves the dizziness/confusion. Seems to be linked only to amount of calories.


----------



## Red Panda

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Eating more carbs doesn't help. Also, even eating 30% cream relieves the dizziness/confusion. Seems to be linked only to amount of calories.


You might be experiencing insulin resistance symptoms. You really aren't supposed to be feeling dizzy with only a few calories below, it's likely something else. If it's not pathological, it could be psychological.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> Eating more carbs doesn't help. Also, even eating 30% cream relieves the dizziness/confusion. Seems to be linked only to amount of calories.


I didn't say anything about carbs yet (I have a preference for low carb diets myself, though I will not pretend to be an expert). 

additionally,
1)exactly how many calories are you eating to begin with? a friend of mine has hypoglycemia and has successfully gone from 265 pounds to 203 (in about a year or so) by restricting his calories to around 1700 a day and working out regularly. if you're not eating enough, it can throw off your body and do a nasty number on your metabolism. 
2) what macro nutrient ratios are you eating (carbs vs fat vs protein)? the ideal proportions will vary considerably based on individual situation, but regardless, they're important to take note of (personally, I have a preference for more protein-rich diets overall, but again, I can't exactly give an expert opinion here)


----------



## telepariah

Do you drink coffee? Coffee can make you hypoglycemic. Especially if you are not eating much. As a coffee addict myself, I can say it makes me hypoglycemic and unable to function in any way until I've had a meal unless I fuel before and a little bit during the drinking of coffee. I eat at least three eggs for breakfast and I snack all morning on anything that is available, though I do avoid sweets and heavy carbs like muffins and bagels. 

If it is hypoglycemia and you are drinking coffee on a calorie restricted diet, I would suspect the two are related. Quitting coffee sucks. But after the headaches are gone, you will know if you are not getting hypoglycemic anymore on the same diet.


----------



## aef8234

Snakecharmer said:


> Are you trying to lose WEIGHT or body fat?
> 
> Because eating at a severe deficit will likely result in loss of lean body mass, which is not ideal.


This.
You don't eat as many calories as you used to and then your arms turn to fucking noodles.
I can't even lift a frigging wheelbarrow anymore.


----------



## ForsakenMe

How often do you workout? If you workout, say, Monday to Friday, you definitely need more calories from all the energy lost through those exercises.
What is your daily life like? Do you lead a sedentary lifestyle, or do you walk/stand around a lot? This is also something that many people tend to look over. If you work at a job that makes you walk around a lot, added with regular exercises at home or at the gym, then you're definitely in need of extra calories to keep your body happy and healthy.

Don't be afraid to eat. Eat clean, wholesome food. You're doing a great job!


----------



## Bitlost

Hibiscus said:


> Find me a study where they tested individuals who didn't build a tolerance to coffee/caffeine. It also didn't mention too much about the dietary food intake that was consumed during this test period as well.


I believe you made a point that coffee prevents hydration by preventing body uptaking water, which coffee seems not to do, according to multiple source available trough search engine, that is the myth.

Caffeine tolerance is then another subject, in my opinion.

I don't drink coffee as it has similarity to drugs, you will need more to get same effect and even more, which is effect of building tolerance to caffeine.


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

Bitlost said:


> I believe you made a point that coffee prevents hydration by preventing body uptaking water, which coffee seems not to do, according to multiple source available trough search engine, that is the myth.
> 
> Caffeine tolerance is then another subject, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't drink coffee as it has similarity to drugs, you will need more to get same effect and even more, which is effect of building tolerance to caffeine.


I was looking at the studies. Their studies have a bit of a flaw, as they don't track the person's intake for more than a few days. It doesn't take into consideration their tolerance levels, which is actually fundamental to the studies, as it could affect the experiment itself on how well water was retained.

There was also no control group, with non-coffee drinkers, being tested.


----------



## Bitlost

Hibiscus said:


> I was looking at the studies. Their studies have a bit of a flaw, as they don't track the person's intake for more than a few days. It doesn't take into consideration their tolerance levels, which is actually fundamental to the studies, as it could affect the experiment itself on how well water was retained.
> 
> There was also no control group, with non-coffee drinkers, being tested.


True, there is little amount of studies and too great ones, these are probably what there is:
BBC - Future - Do coffee and tea really dehydrate us?
Coffee Hydrates as Well as Water, Study Says – [email protected]

It does look that what studies there is, currently coffee does not cause dehydration, until better study with more proper coffee amounts comes out, I guess those are studies we must rely on?

Still, I too share view that ditching coffee would be good.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

I drink coffee daily. Usually just one cup a day, but sometimes if I don't eat enough, I'll get lightheaded, dizzy, heart palpitations etc. a few hours later. I'm assuming it's low blood sugar, because I've gotten the same symptoms from not eating for a long time. But usually I only have this problem if I drink coffee on an empty stomach/not much food, and then don't eat after (because for some reason, the coffee will make me think I'm not hungry for a few hours, and then it backfires). 

Another thing that helps there is eating protein rather than straight carbs.. not just the "bad" ones (sugar, white flour), but especially the ones with fiber, like oatmeal. I've had this problem a lot if I just have coffee and oatmeal for breakfast. Then I feel like I stuffed my face for the next few hours, then all of a sudden I'm dizzy and shaking. 

In general, protein helps me to feel satiated in a more stable way than even vegetables or fibery carbs (I get hungry more gradually). Sometimes I just have a protein shake or sardines as a snack and I don't feel that urgency to eat for an hour or so.


----------



## Red Panda

ninjahitsawall said:


> I drink coffee daily. Usually just one cup a day, but sometimes if I don't eat enough, I'll get lightheaded, dizzy, heart palpitations etc. a few hours later. I'm assuming it's low blood sugar, because I've gotten the same symptoms from not eating for a long time. But usually I only have this problem if I drink coffee on an empty stomach/not much food, and then don't eat after (because for some reason, the coffee will make me think I'm not hungry for a few hours, and then it backfires).


That's probably the caffeine buzz. Caffeine is absorbed in the stomach, which means that if you have an empty stomach it will be absorbed faster than if you eat something and you will feel it stronger. The difference can be even felt if you try it with milk and without. 
Low blood sugar symptoms are generally only felt if you have an actual issue with glucose regulation, i.e. intolerance. Otherwise, our livers take care of releasing enough glucose to keep the levels steady.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Red Panda said:


> That's probably the caffeine buzz. Caffeine is absorbed in the stomach, which means that if you have an empty stomach it will be absorbed faster than if you eat something and you will feel it stronger. The difference can be even felt if you try it with milk and without.
> Low blood sugar symptoms are generally only felt if you have an actual issue with glucose regulation, i.e. intolerance. Otherwise, our livers take care of releasing enough glucose to keep the levels steady.


It happens when the buzz is wearing off, and it's the same feeling I've had when not eating for 12-24 hours+. So I always figured it was a blood sugar thing. Plus I get really hungry and basically start going on a food rampage like what weed can do when it wears off (I have no idea why caffeine would behave like weed though). 

I once talked to a student in the health science program at my college as an undergrad (I think she was doing some kind of Master's or 6-year program though), and she told me that caffeine actually makes your liver raise your blood sugar, so you feel like you're not hungry. Then when it wears off, your body releases more insulin to bring the sugar down. I never heard of that before, but it seems to match my "symptoms". Coffee at least has some kind of effect on blood sugar and insulin. How Does Coffee Affect Blood Sugar and Diabetes?


----------



## Red Panda

ninjahitsawall said:


> It happens when the buzz is wearing off, and it's the same feeling I've had when not eating for 12-24 hours+. So I always figured it was a blood sugar thing. Plus I get really hungry and basically start going on a food rampage like what weed can do when it wears off (I have no idea why caffeine would behave like weed though).
> 
> I once talked to a student in the health science program at my college as an undergrad (I think she was doing some kind of Master's or 6-year program though), and she told me that caffeine actually makes your liver raise your blood sugar, so you feel like you're not hungry. Then when it wears off, your body releases more insulin to bring the sugar down. I never heard of that before, but it seems to match my "symptoms". Coffee at least has some kind of effect on blood sugar and insulin. How Does Coffee Affect Blood Sugar and Diabetes?


Perhaps you are more sensitive then, especially if you don't drink it regularly. It says so in your link, that habitual coffee drinkers don't experience these effects as much.
For example, I never experience that with coffee, even if I haven't eaten anything in the morning. Things like that can differ so much from one person to the other.


----------



## Razare

Don't get dizzy.


----------



## HermioneG

Limit caffiene. No alcohol. NO decongestants! Make sure your calories include sugars - complex carbs ideally. Drink a LOT of water - at least half your body weight in ounces. Make sure your pooping at least once every 48 hours. Don't overdo the exercise.. My doctor recommends a 30 minute walk at 70% effort daily. That is all.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Red Panda said:


> Perhaps you are more sensitive then, especially if you don't drink it regularly. It says so in your link, that habitual coffee drinkers don't experience these effects as much.
> For example, I never experience that with coffee, even if I haven't eaten anything in the morning. Things like that can differ so much from one person to the other.


Yeah I was wondering about that too. I drink it everyday, normally with a meal though. I was once told no coffee for 2 weeks (tea only) after a surgery, and I felt "blah" the whole time. It's weird because I have also suffered from anxiety for a long time (mostly panic attacks) but I do better with 1-2 cups of coffee a day than none.


----------



## Red Panda

ninjahitsawall said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that too. I drink it everyday, normally with a meal though. I was once told no coffee for 2 weeks (tea only) after a surgery, and I felt "blah" the whole time. It's weird because I have also suffered from anxiety for a long time (mostly panic attacks) but I do better with 1-2 cups of coffee a day than none.


Yeah if you have it with a meal, the effects are certainly reduced. It takes a while for the body to get used to having no caffeine, I would give it about a month, but it might be a better idea to stop it gradually, like have once every two days or something, for a week then reduce even more, etc. But coffee in general is healthy to drink, especially Greek/Turkish that retains significant amounts of antioxidants (Greek Coffee Could Be Key To Long Life - Medical News Today) so 1-2 cups a day is a good amount to have if you want to. Just avoid drinking it by itself if it causes you problems.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar

Red Panda said:


> If it was bright fresh then it means it came from near the anus, maybe you ate something that made your poop so hard or with a certain texture that it made a small tear. It's quite common. But if it persist, it might be best to see a doctor. Blood that comes from an earlier point in the intestines (usually the stomach or small intestine) is dark. Unless maybe you had a diarrhea and everything passed quickly, dunno.


It was constipation, I think. Though being on caffeine seems to increase chance of bleeding or something. Stopped happening so far when I increased amount of vegetables I eat.



Red Panda said:


> As for the dietitian, it's generally a good idea to have guidance when you need to lose so much weight and you've been overweight for a large part in your life and since you get dizzy and stuff when you are at a deficit, it'd be prudent to have someone supervise the process and perhaps even tell you if you are doing something wrong this whole time.


Well, I saw a doctor and had fasting blood sugar measured and it was ok. I can't afford a dietitian visit ATM. Though last time they just said to eat least fat (like in cut it in half) and fast from time to time.
Couldn't implement it because I was getting dizzy.



Hibiscus said:


> If you drink a lot of coffee, it could make you feel dizzy, as it prevents your body from uptaking water as well, which means your systems aren't going to work that well.
> 
> I would recommend ditching the coffee and see if you notice any changes.


It was starting drinking black coffee that stopped the dizziness. Maybe it's low blood pressure or something like that.


----------



## Red Panda

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> It was constipation, I think. Though being on caffeine seems to increase chance of bleeding or something. Stopped happening so far when I increased amount of vegetables I eat.
> 
> 
> Well, I saw a doctor and had fasting blood sugar measured and it was ok. I can't afford a dietitian visit ATM. Though last time they just said to eat least fat (like in cut it in half) and fast from time to time.
> Couldn't implement it because I was getting dizzy.


If it had trouble passing then it might have been very hard and caused a small tear near the opening. I don't think the blood is related to caffeine, but drinking coffee helps the bowel move faster so maybe you went to the toilet more when you had it.

I don't know, it seems abnormal to become dizzy just as soon as you get hungry, perhaps fasting blood sugar test was not the best test for this (weren't you dizzy when you went for the blood test since you were without food for so many hours?). Did you tell your doctor that you get so dizzy?

Anyway, perhaps you should try to eat less but don't let yourself become hungry, i.e. smaller frequent meals.

Do you drink enough water? How's your blood pressure? Do you get dizzy when you stand up for example?
for your weight you need approximately 35ml per kg, I think you said you are 138kg so it's about 4.8L. It doesn't have to be just water, but anything fluid (milk, juice etc)


----------

